# Wood pedals! rare content.



## MaKo´s Tethan (Nov 4, 2009)

I don`t know how I find this, but is a weird idea, weird but nice!
original web
Pedals
more pedals
some pics for lazys

























I want to build one now, just need some good looking woods, and schematics.


----------



## Overt1 (Nov 5, 2009)

they use some pretty cool enclosures on that website, but it's definitely not something i want to spend the extra dough on


----------



## sol niger 333 (Nov 5, 2009)

An ebony od808 would be RAD


----------



## matttttYCE (Nov 5, 2009)

When I finally get around to buying a maxon od808 it would be really cool to see about this guy doing a sexy wood enclosure for it like that highly figured bubinga and sapele box on the site ("pedals" link above).

I wonder about how much these run


----------



## Wi77iam (Nov 5, 2009)

Those are pretty cool, but pointless IMO.


----------



## loktide (Nov 5, 2009)

the next step would be somebody making one out of basswood and everybody bashing on it and swearing how much fuller and richer the mahagony pedals sound


----------



## Ishan (Nov 5, 2009)

These look so cheesy to me


----------



## TomParenteau (Nov 5, 2009)

loktide said:


> the next step would be somebody making one out of basswood and everybody bashing on it and swearing how much fuller and richer the mahagony pedals sound


 
That is so funny! Kinda scary, too, because it's believable. "I want to put my Tube Screamer into a wooden enclosure. Which wood will give me the best tone for death metal?"


----------



## Xiphos68 (Nov 5, 2009)

sol niger 333 said:


> An ebony od808 would be RAD


----------



## Andrew_B (Nov 5, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> Those are pretty cool, but pointless IMO.


 
^


higher price for a lower strength pedal enclosure.....


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Mar 2, 2010)

I`m booring, lets talk abut this topic again. BUMP


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 2, 2010)

It's all been said. They're pretty, but very pointless. Especially considering the abuse that most of our pedals go through.


----------



## TomParenteau (Mar 2, 2010)

You'd have to put shielding tape in it, while a metal enclosure does that naturally.

Plus you'd have to spray paint it bright green to make it sound decent & provide the necessary gain.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 3, 2010)

They're purty.


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 3, 2010)

Mako just likes to build things out of wood.... I think he should... Look above.. you already have an order for an ebony pedal!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 3, 2010)

you know, a norwegian artist called Kaada always does this to his guitar pedals. he builds wooden enclosures for them to replace the metal enclosures. he says that psychologically it makes him think they sound better, because they look more like what he wants them to sound like. i totally understand, too!


----------

